# 1991 A1



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

so i have this 1991A1 and would like to send it off to have some custom work done where is the best place to send it and how do i go about sending it any help would be great thanks


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, it might help if you told us exactly what kind of custom work U want done... And, how much U want to spend...


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

sorry shipwreck. I would like to have the plastic trigger replaced and some new sights added. not sure what else. I would be willing to spend $400-$500 any other ideas of what to have done to it would be great thanks


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

how capable are you, just a trigger and sites. Just replacement would be a good place to start learning to do at least some upgrades yourself


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

well tony i think i am capable and have thought about doing it myself. where is the best place to puchase the parts. and is there any good info on how to do it books or online sites any info would be great. thanks much


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

www.brownells.com

Lots of goodies to be had from brownells!!!!


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

WOW thanks JW !!!


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I have a couple of local guys who do gunsmithing - I have had them swop out triggers and sights in the past - Usually, they charge $20 - $25 to put on new sights.

First, I would go to your local gun store and ask if there are any gunsmiths in your area. Also, check your yellow pages for "gunsmiths" - there are some listed in my local yellow pages (we have 4 different phonebooks here, so ya may have to check any of the different ones in your area).

It is dumb to waste $50 just to ship your gun to someone else unless U have to!


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

gunny said:


> well tony i think i am capable and have thought about doing it myself. where is the best place to puchase the parts. and is there any good info on how to do it books or online sites any info would be great. thanks much


there are many sites out there and depending what you want where will be the best place start your search with parts and go from there it can be part of the fun just seeing what is available.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

A bunch of these custom gun smiths also make parts and will sell direct to you. Wilson,Baer, and CMC to name a few.


----------



## Guest (Aug 19, 2006)

*You want some custom 1911 work that....*



gunny said:


> so i have this 1991A1 and would like to send it off to have some custom work done where is the best place to send it and how do i go about sending it any help would be great thanks


....will knock your socks off? Go to Yost-Bonitz....better yet....go to www.louderthanwords.com and check out the Yo-Bo pistols....fine art in a 1911.


----------



## gunny (Jun 20, 2006)

thanks everyone. i think i will give this a try myself. whats the worst that could happen?


----------

